# 1960 Aurora Apache Warrior Completed-quick pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Hi Modellers, I took quick pics, because I am busy with the confederate raider on work bench, I will take better pics next month with raider.
Thanks for looking, I really enjoyed this long project, becuase of paint layering.

Buzz


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Top notch!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Randy you are a Master at bringing every kit you do to life and here is a Fine sample of that in the Apache Warrior.It looks Fantastic my Friend and looking forward to seeing the Confederate Raider next:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments Steve and Dan much appreciated, I am a civil war buff, going to enjoy the raider project.

Buzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Thanks for the compliments Steve and Dan much appreciated, I am a civil war buff, going to enjoy the raider project.
> 
> Buzz


Randy being originally from the south definitly looking forward to the Raider kit


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!!! You're a master of your craft!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Chris.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Mm, Paleface paintem good, but who sell firearm to ***** ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Museum Quality Workmanship here! Congradulations on a job well done...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Man, that looks nice. What an excellent example of such a rare kit.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you all for your compliments, hard to believe this kit is 48 years old.

Buzz


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

_Perfection_ once again!!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Randy, Looks fantastic!!! BTW- Guess what I have coming in the mail?


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

a confederate Raider? Apache warrior, Rich the *supsence is killing me tell me tell me lol*

*Randy*


----------



## THRUSH Central (Feb 20, 2003)

Absolutely one of the most beautiful models I've seen displayed on these pages! Great job! I want to see pics of your Confederate Raider! I have one and have been saving it, thinking it might find its way to my work table soon. I just finished Tarzan and The Green Beret and was wondering what was next. T. U. C.:thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Thrush for the compliments, the raider sclupt is top notched, I am going to do a little weathering on this one, on boots , leather, maybe lighly on his uniform.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

the Dabbler said:


> Mm, Paleface paintem good, but who sell firearm to ***** ?


Larry Storch?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

OH, O'Rourke Enterprises Inc. ?? :dude:


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Fantastic work!! I think I used to have a pair of Nike's that looked like that!!

Wayne


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Randy- It's an incomplete Apache that I won. I also have spares to make it complete!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Fabulous work as always.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Buzz, You are a master with the airbrush. Those spots on the horse and ends of the feathers are excellent. I bought an air-brush after using dry-brush techniques for years. Top notch work. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: That's super treatment to one cool kit! :thumbsup: 
Great work and thanks for posting the pics. Looking > to your Raider.

RK


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

You've really done this kit justice! A masterful paint job all around!


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

Awesome job Buzz!

I think that's the first time I've ever seen the kit itself.

Beautiful!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Randy! Great Job!! 

What do you actually do for a living? You may have missed your calling my friend!

And yes, it is hard to believe this kit is 48 years old! And NEVER re-issued!

MMM


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Awesome and inspiring. An absolute fantastic job!

Cappy D


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great job.A little more light to notice the fine details would be appreciated.A good made up backdrop would really enhance the Apache Warrior.These fantastic kits,the Confederate Raider and Apache warrior both deserve to be reissued as soon as possible.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Fantastic work.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again every one for the great compliments, I will be taking better pics with background, as soon as the raider is done, I take pics in my modelling room, but my bench is occupied right now with stuff.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Randy! Great Job!!
> 
> What do you actually do for a living? You may have missed your calling my friend!
> 
> ...


My dream job as a kid in 1966 is to be a model painter for Aurora, they just closed too early lol. i am retired now, I was in the high tech sector for 30 years, I retired early.
Buzz


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Yeah,What everyone else said.....Excellent!!!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats AWESOME! I wish somebody would reissue that rascal


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

otto said:


> Thats AWESOME! I wish somebody would reissue that rascal


You and me both!:thumbsup:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job, great choice of colors.
Yow
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again all for the compliments.

Buzz


----------



## brineb (Jun 12, 2007)

He looks excellent, a wonderful clean paint job!!!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks Brine


----------

